# Biodegradable Packing Peanuts?



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Are these safe? I've heard that they can be used for ferrets and rats, but I wanted to be sure before giving them a play box filled with them. They dissolved in water and are biodegradable.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

They are safe in my opinion. Just watch them so they don't eat too much of them, if they at all try to do so. I want to get some for my rats too. I will order them from Dr. Foster & Smith. Sometimes they come in my packages but since I'm not 100% sure they are all those safe ones (I'm paranoid when it comes to my rats) I never used them. Every F&S package is filled with the safe kind of packaging peanuts, but you can also buy a big box of them.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

haha that's actually where they came from. A coworker ordered something from there and she knows I have rats so she saved them all for me. =) Thank you. I'm pretty sure they are not going to want to leave the box.


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

Please know those things are the devil. You will be picking up pieces of them for MONTHS and they kill vacuums.

That said... It's histerical plopping a ferret or a rat into a box of them.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

They are safe, but some really love to eat those. I have one girl and one boy who will try and eat as many as possible of those. I ate one, cause I was curious haha. I think it must be the feel of it dissolving. Doesn't really have much flavor, but I could see where the novelty of it dissolving could be tempting.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

mimsy said:


> They are safe, but some really love to eat those. I have one girl and one boy who will try and eat as many as possible of those. I ate one, cause I was curious haha. I think it must be the feel of it dissolving. Doesn't really have much flavor, but I could see where the novelty of it dissolving could be tempting.


I tasted those that came with my flying saucer from exotic pets, lol. No taste.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

I notice people saying watch out for them eating the packing peanuts. They dissolve so fast it's hard for them to just tear them apart. Is it bad for them to eat? Because really they are just chewing and its dissolving in their mouths.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

They are safe. The other that are not dissolving are very bad. They can block their intestines and kill your pet. Where did you read about them being dangerous?


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Gribouilli said:


> They are safe in my opinion. Just watch them so they don't eat too much of them, if they at all try to do so.


I didn't say I thought they were dangerous. I mentioned that a few people had commented on the rats eating them. Your comment just sounded a bit ominous while reading because they are eating them.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh ok I see, lol. You don't want them to eat too much of them because they have no nutrition. If they play in them often and eat them, they could be missing on vitamins and minerals. I'm sorry I should have said why it wouldn't be good if they were to eat too much of it. Unless they are super hungry that shouldn't be an issue to start with.


----------

